# Last nights camps spot outside Index, Washington



## Magma (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a free day so I decided to head out and camp for a night. Just because I am itching to get back on the road again after working a summer job.

I picked a spot on a bend the Skykomish River between Gold Bar and Index, Washington. 
Google Maps
This is a great spot if you live in the Seattle area and need a quick break, its exactly an hour and a half from Seattle.

Now, this spot is on a State Park so don't do anything stupid or you'll get your ass introuble.
But its a great spot, just across the river from the tracks.

Here are a few photos.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Skykomish River 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Camp spot just off the river rocks and under the first trees, nice comfy sand.





Foggy Mountain Morning


Happy travels,
Jack


----------



## Dmac (Aug 2, 2010)

great camping spot, nice pics.


----------



## Detrivore (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool! I was just gonna go here tomorrow morning to fish. I am down hwy 2 a bit but have scoped this spot out before.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Sep 11, 2010)

nice pics. yea washington is a place i needa head up to still. 1.5 hrs from seattle is still a lil 2 close though imo.


----------



## Magma (Sep 12, 2010)

Way to close to home. I was workin' for a bit in the summer for a new guitar and gear for the road so I had to stay near the city. Is to hitch out there, one of the only roads over the mountains. But still that spot served it purpose.


----------



## daydreamdazed (Jan 26, 2015)

ah stevens pass is so lovely with all the fog. i


----------

